# genuine wild kopi luwak



## coffeebuyer (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm trying to find a source for genuine wild kopi luwak. There's a lot of fake/enclosed/caged stuff out there I want to avoid. I'm told there's a big estate near Lake Toba in Sumatra that's next to a jungle where lots of wild luwaks live and they produce the real thing. Anyone know more about this?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The clue is in the '*genuine* *wild* kopi luwak'. Civet diet isn't exclusively coffee bean. Civets *choose* to eat *some* coffee fruits but this is only part of their varied diet. Forcing them to eat more than they would choose to is abusive and harmful to the animal's health and wellbeing. The only way to be assured kopi luwak is not harmful to the animal is to harvest it in the wild not through captive fed civets. There is no way harvesting kopi luwak in the wild could create enough consistent supply to trade internationally - this is why the civets are caged and force fed coffee fruits and why everyone should avoid buying it.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i find the cruelty that animals have to endure for the supposed benefit of a) the end purchaser and b)the roasters and c) producer, deplorable, the only way to stop this blatent cruelty to Civets is for A and B to stop buying it!


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

coffeechap said:


> i find the cruelty that animals have to endure for the supposed benefit of a) the end purchaser and b)the roasters and c) producer, deplorable, the only way to stop this blatent cruelty to Civets is for A and B to stop buying it!


Completely agree, it still amazes me that we are still having these conversations with people that are out to make a quick buck out of animal cruelty, would it not be possible to put some sort of sticky on the new members section advising people that the majority of members here are against Kopi Luwak in all it's forms either so called "ethical" or not, and maybe just maybe they will go away


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

mike 100 said:


> Completely agree, it still amazes me that we are still having these conversations with people that are out to make a quick buck out of animal cruelty, would it not be possible to put some sort of sticky on the new members section advising people that the majority of members here are against Kopi Luwak in all it's forms either so called "ethical" or not, and maybe just maybe they will go away


Maybe we should start describing it as a bit nutty.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Most spammers wont read FAQs or stickies. I'd rather they got hung out to dry in the traditional fashion so hopefully the message gets through to them.

We won't be the only place they try - just the first...


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

Can't we add kopi luwak as censored words? None of us are really going to talk about it.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

That's one way of getting around it let me see what I can do


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Added









Now the words show as {fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns} {fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Brilliant Glen. Could you overload his email box with this as spam?







:sheep:


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Very clever Glenn.. made my day!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Is it possible to have intercept software running so that iff mora thin fore speling mztakes ocur in e setance, it gets eated?


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Genuine

{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns} {fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}{fluffy sheep unicorns}

for you my friend nice price

______

Ha, it works


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Maybe we have a new market opportunity here for farmers in this country to feed their sheep on coffee lol, as an extra bonus seasoning like salt-marsh lamb and then just roast the sheep turds. After all it can't be any worse than drinking beans that have been shit out.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Reading this on tapatalk and honestly thought this was something to do with forum emoticons goning wrong until i got to Glenn's post near the end!


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Me too i was about to ask what fluffy sheep unicorns were!


----------

